# ethernet cable for xbox live



## pencil (Nov 21, 2004)

The cable supplied is too short. Is it a straight or cross over?????

Has anyone connected to an Orange Livebox yet???

Cheers


----------



## RossBarnfield (Aug 13, 2007)

I believe it is a crossover cable, what is your network setup?

Mine is Router (Downstairs), PC (Downstairs, connected via ethernet to router), PC (Upstairs, connected via Wi-fi to router), Xbox 360 (Next to upstairs PC, connected to PC via provided ethernet cable and using PC's wireless connection to connect to router).

You need to set up connection bridging for this to work correctly.


----------



## pencil (Nov 21, 2004)

using a orange livebox to connect to internet. two desktop computers using wired ethernet connection and one desktop and a laptop using wireless. (we like computers in our household!)

Xbox 360 is in another room where large tv is so I cannot move it. The cheapest way to connect xbox to live box is by using a long ethernet cable. I beleive that this will also be the fastest link. 

Am i correct in saying that a computer to computer uses a crossover cable and a computer to router uses a straight cable. I guess that the xbox will either work or it wont if the cable is wrong?

Did you have to set up the xbox for the net or was it just plug and play?


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

Ethernet is obviously faster connection than wireless, but if it's too far, you can get the wireless adapter for the xbox (I wouldn't, but it's still an option).


----------



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

Wait a minute, 

crossover is designed for like devices, like a switch to a switch or a router to a router.

A straight though is designed for unlike devices.

If your going form your router to your xboxb its a straight though, just like every other connection thay you have.


----------

